# Egypt to require biometric visas from visiting EU officials



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

European officials and diplomats will be asked to show biometric visas before entering Egypt, the Foreign Ministry said Tuesday.

A ministry statement said the new measure imposed by Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr comes as part of the Schengen Agreement, a treaty that created a zone in Europe about which people can move freely.

The biometric visa process will require European officials to submit a digital photo and fingerprints for approval. The same process is required for all other applicants for Egyptian visas.

Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesperson Amr Roshdy said Egyptian embassies and consulates in Schengen Area countries have been supplied with devices used to process biometric visas. He added that technical teams have also been sent to those embassies and consulates to train their employees in using the technology.

Holders of diplomatic and private passports will be required to contain biometric visas starting 15 January, pending a final decision from the ministry, Roshdy said.

Visa applicants will have to go in person to Egyptian diplomatic missions in their countries to be photographed and submit their fingerprints for the database, which will be used to identify applicants when they arrive in Egypt, Roshdy said.

Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm
Egypt to require biometric visas from visiting EU officials | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

GM1 said:


> European officials and diplomats will be asked to show biometric visas before entering Egypt, the Foreign Ministry said Tuesday.
> 
> A ministry statement said the new measure imposed by Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr comes as part of the Schengen Agreement, a treaty that created a zone in Europe about which people can move freely.
> 
> ...



I can just imagine Sarkozy waiting in line at the Egyptian embassy


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't get this until I re read it but this new rule will apply to everyone and not just diplomats, that's sure gonna help the tourism that little bit more....not. 




> The decision came in response to the enforcement of the Schengen biometric visa on North African nationals including Egyptians.





> By January 15, all Schengen countries holders of official passports – diplomatic or special mission – as well as holders or ordinary passports, will have to obtain biometric visas from Egyptian consulates, he said.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I reading this correctly,, does this mean that you will have to apply for visa before you can enter Egypt? No visas at the airport?

Maiden


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Am I reading this correctly,, does this mean that you will have to apply for visa before you can enter Egypt? No visas at the airport?
> 
> Maiden



Well that's how I understood it, you have to go and be fingerprinted and photographed first, although at the moment this does only apply to the Schengen agreement countries and I don't think the UK is part of that. But still.....it's going to be a major pain in the **** for the other Europeans.

It would be good to get some official confirmation about this but at the moment no-one seems to know what is going on, a bit like the new alcohol rules being imposed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> Well that's how I understood it, you have to go and be fingerprinted and photographed first, although at the moment this does only apply to the Schengen agreement countries and I don't think the UK is part of that. But still.....it's going to be a major pain in the **** for the other Europeans.
> 
> It would be good to get some official confirmation about this but at the moment no-one seems to know what is going on, a bit like the new alcohol rules being imposed.




You are right in that Britain is not part of the Schengen agreement but if indeed this is the new rule then I can only see it in time becoming compulsory for all other nationalities other than Arab who are allowed in without a visa. 

I think I will apply for a visa after Christmas.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

To clarify the visa problem: this is from the website of the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs:

Reciprocating to the Schengen Countries applying the biometric visa on passports of the North African nationals, including Egypt, Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr made a decision for applying the reciprocity principle to those Countries, starting with their senior officials and bearers of official passports.

The Official Spokesman for the Foreign Ministry, Counsellor Amr Roshdi stated that the Foreign Ministry had already provided the Egyptian Embassies and Consulates in the Schengen Countries with the necessary equipment for issuing the biometric visas together with the training teams to train the embassies and consulates members on using it.

Rushdi added that upon the Foreign Minister’s decision, bearers of diplomatic, special, service *and ordinary passports working at Schengen Embassies in Egypt* should have biometric visas from the Egyptian Embassies and Consulates starting 15th January, 2012. Visa applicants should go in person to the Egyptian missions in their countries where their photos and fingerprints are taken and stored in the mission’s database to help identify applicants when arriving in Egypt. 

Arab Republic of Egypt - Ministry of Foreign Affairs - News Details


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> To clarify the visa problem: this is from the website of the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs:
> 
> Reciprocating to the Schengen Countries applying the biometric visa on passports of the North African nationals, including Egypt, Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr made a decision for applying the reciprocity principle to those Countries, starting with their senior officials and bearers of official passports.
> 
> ...




So Egypt has your fingerprints on record?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

from the above article I conclude that it is NOT for tourists/ordinary passport holders, ONLY for ordinary passport holders working at Schengen embassies in Egypt.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

GM1 said:


> To clarify the visa problem: this is from the website of the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs:
> 
> Reciprocating to the Schengen Countries applying the biometric visa on passports of the North African nationals, including Egypt, Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr made a decision for applying the reciprocity principle to those Countries, starting with their senior officials and bearers of official passports.



Ahh so it may not include joe public *yet* but.........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> from the above article I conclude that it is NOT for tourists/ordinary passport holders, ONLY for ordinary passport holders working at Schengen embassies in Egypt.


Reciprocating to the Schengen Countries applying the biometric visa on passports of the North African nationals, including Egypt, Foreign Minister Mohamed Kamel Amr made a decision for applying the reciprocity principle to those Countries, starting with their senior officials and bearers of official passports.

It's the starting with.... 

In principal I have no problem with any country applying visa issues to visit them but if I am honest I personally would not spend a day sitting in a waiting room to get one and I am sure there are many like me and this will of course have a knock on effect to the tourist trade.


----------

